# Chael Sonnen Wants Jon Jones, JDS or GSP After Munoz.



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

> MMA veteran Chael Sonnen is never short of words, and the brash UFC middleweight had some surprising things to say about his highly anticipated rematch against Anderson Silva. Apparently, Sonnen is no longer interested in a rematch with MMA's pound-for-pound champion, and his sights are now set on some other UFC title holders.
> 
> 
> "I'm done with the guy. He and I have no business," Sonnen said in an interview with Michael Landsberg. "He's cold product men. He's like jheri curls and Pepsi Clear. He's yesterday's news. I destroyed this guy back when he was tough. That was years ago. He's so far over the hill and so far past his prime that it's not worth talking about…I'm going to become the No. 1 contender on January 28th and despite what you may think, I'm not going to use that voucher to fight Anderson Silva. I'll be looking at [Jon] Jones, [Junior] dos Santos and possibly [Georges] St. Pierre. I will take that voucher to Dana White and pick one of those three guys. My time with Anderson is done."
> ...


Souce - http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ycn-10743051 and http://mmadogs.com/index.php/test/32-latest-mma-news/409-chael-sonnen-is-done-with-anderson-silva


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Anderson deal must have fell though.... That sucks.

I think Chael can make a matchup with anyone in any division a fight so I wonder where he'll go.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Fawk yeah. Let the Sonnen vs Jones threads begin:thumb02:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

_JB_ said:


> Souce - http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ycn-10743051 and http://mmadogs.com/index.php/test/32-latest-mma-news/409-chael-sonnen-is-done-with-anderson-silva


would LOVE to see sonnen vs jones. LOVE IT. much better then rashad or hendo vs jones..


P.S. Also seems like just another jab at AS, i honestly believes he wants nothing more than silva.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

What the hell did I just read?!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

inb4:

Silva ducking Sonnen
Sonnen ducking Silva
Sonnen and TRT
Conspiracy by Dana White
Image of Chael tagging Silva
Image of Silva submitting Chael
Comment that we all got trolled by Sonnen
Comment that Sonnen is no longer amusing


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Jones would destroy Sonnen. I don't even know why he wastes so much time on his feet.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Anderson HAS to face chael if chael beats Munoz. Dana would probably go as far as stripping Silva of the belt if he refuses. But if for some reason he doesnt:

I see Chael beating GSP but it would have to be at 185 or at least a catchweight. No way Chael makes 170. 

I'd love to think Chael could beat Jones but I just don't see it happening. I'll quote Joe Rogan here: "Jon Jones doesn't have normal strength. He has this ant-like strength where he's capable of picking up things many times heavier than his own body weight". Jones probably out wrestles Chael which is a crazy thought but Jones is just too damn strong. I'd be rooting for Chael hardcore though!

Against JDS... well he's joking I assume.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chael vs JDS ftw!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

THANK YOU CHAEL. 

And Merry Christmas to you too.:hug:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would LOVE to see Sonnen fight Jon Jones. I think Sonnen may be good enough to take Jones down, and we have never seen Jones on his back before so that would be quite exciting! 
Having said that, I'm sure Sonnen-Silva II will take place if Sonnen beats Munoz.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Huge size difference here. I dont think Chael can overcome it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Anderson deal must have fell though.... That sucks.
> 
> I think Chael can make a matchup with anyone in any division a fight so I wonder where he'll go.


Yeah no.


Jones and Dos Santos would obliterate him off the face of the ******* Earth.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


>


talk about lay and pray... geeze


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Chael want's AS and thats that! it's bullshit that he doesn't want the rematch with him!

To me the way i see this as if he doesn't want to fight AS and is running scared of him only for the fact thart he is saying he is done with AS? just a load of bull AS is injured atm and thats that but if he beats Munoz then he will get AS but if he does he is saying he doesn't want him, give the **** over Chael


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Huge size difference here. I dont think Chael can overcome it.


Chael's 6'1 - 74 inch reach
Shogun 6'1 - 76
Machida 6'1 - 74
Hendo 5'11 - 71
Evans 5'11 - 75

Not really, though I'm sure Jon Jones will pull guard and sub him in under a minute, but physically Sonnen is a Light Heavy weight.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I would LOVE to see Sonnen fight Jon Jones. I think Sonnen may be good enough to take Jones down, and we have never seen Jones on his back before so that would be quite exciting!
> Having said that, I'm sure Sonnen-Silva II will take place if Sonnen beats Munoz.



technically we have 'seen' him on his back, when he pulled guard against rampage

i think sonnen could make him work for it but i have to say he has almost no chance to win, bad match-up for him


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Chael's 6'1 - 74 inch reach
> Shogun 6'1 - 76
> Machida 6'1 - 74
> Hendo 5'11 - 71
> ...


I was walking the size difference between Chael and Bones.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it me or is Chael beginning to sound like Randy Couture late in his career when he fought Brock Lesnar, James Toney & Machida?

:confused02:

Hendo, too. 

Maybe Chael saw Hendo beat Shogun and wants to one up him and fight JBJ?

If Chael beats Munoz maybe he'll give the title shot against Anderson to Hendo?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I was walking the size difference between Chael and Bones.


And my point is it isn't a huge size disadvantage for Chael because it's a huge size disadvantage for everyone. 

If anything Chael has the experience advantage by being able to out-strike Anderson Silva on his feet, like he did in their first fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> And my point is it isn't a huge size disadvantage for Chael because it's a huge size disadvantage for everyone.
> 
> If anything Chael has the experience advantage by being able to out-strike Anderson Silva on his feet, like he did in their first fight.


I think it would be but we would just have to see.

And A.S. had an injured rib going into that fight so his movement was horrible.

*TRUST ME CHAEL SONNENS STRIKING IS NOT THAT GOOD*


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think it would be but we would just have to see.
> 
> And A.S. had an injured rib going into that fight so his movement was horrible.
> 
> *TRUST ME CHAEL SONNENS STRIKING IS NOT THAT GOOD*


Was his movement horrible in that fight? I didn't see horrible movement from Anderson, he didn't look like some spawn of Jacob Volkmann, BJ Penn or Big Nog, I think Chael showed that the boy got some boxing skills. Because it seemed to me that both guys landed, but Anderson went down, and I don't think his rib is connected to his chin.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Was his movement horrible in that fight? I didn't see horrible movement from Anderson, he didn't look like some spawn of Jacob Volkmann, BJ Penn or Big Nog, I think Chael showed that the boy got some boxing skills. Because it seemed to me that both guys landed, but Anderson went down, and I don't think his rib is connected to his chin.


No but if your rib is injured you can barley twist or cut.. even footwork is hard to execute because the pain shoots up and down through your side when you twist or your foot impacts the ground.

And after seeing Silva snipe down strikers like Leben, Franklin, Marquardt and so many more i'm inclined to beleive him when he shows up with such a poor striking defense for one fight.

You gotta remember even Vitor barley was able to touch him and his hands are 5 times as fast..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> No but if your rib is injured you can barley twist or cut.. even footwork is hard to execute because the pain shoots up and down through your side when you twist or your foot impacts the ground.
> 
> And after seeing Silva snipe down strikers like Leben, Franklin, Marquardt and so many more i'm inclined to beleive him when he shows up with such a poor striking defense for one fight.
> 
> You gotta remember even Vitor barley was able to touch him and his hands are 5 times as fast..


1.) Vitor didn't really throw a strike.
2.) Pretty sure Sonnen could run through Leben, Franklin, and Marquardt.

3.) While I don't want to sound callous and before people accuse me of being a doctor and I do believe that rib injury had a negative effect on Anderson both in his in camp and with his cardio.

BUT

The rib injury is not a baby blanket that we can excuse all of Anderson's failings in that fight. You think he was hurt every time he was going to throw a punch...possible, but highly unlikely. I believe 99.9999999% of all fighters in Anderson's situation took a legal cortisone shot to releave any pain he would have.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 1.) Vitor didn't really throw a strike.
> 2.) Pretty sure Sonnen could run through Leben, Franklin, and Marquardt.
> 
> 3.) While I don't want to sound callous and before people accuse me of being a doctor and I do believe that rib injury had a negative effect on Anderson both in his in camp and with his cardio.
> ...


I judge off of Andersons track record. And he hasnt been outstruck or even in a heavy fire fight on the feet in the UFC and he's fought some sluggers.. Forrest, Irvin, Cote, Okami all of them.. 

Chael Sonnen has never been a renound striker. And he isnt today. Silva claims an injured rib.... after what he's displayed in the striking department over the years I most definatly beleive him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

People actually taking this seriously? Chael Sonnen of all people.

The main thing I got from Chaels rant was; "I really, really want to fight Anderson Silva but he's not paying any attention to me. So maybe I can use some reverse psychology and pretend I'm not interested in him any more".


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I was walking the size difference between Chael and Bones.


Yeah the size difference would be huge but I think he meant that it isn't any bigger than Jones' advantage against other LHW contenders.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> People actually taking this seriously? Chael Sonnen of all people.
> 
> The main thing I got from Chaels rant was; "I really, really want to fight Anderson Silva but he's not paying any attention to me. So maybe I can use some reverse psychology and pretend I'm not interested in him any more".


Bingo.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Santa, you heard the man! ;[


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I genuinely think Chael's over Silva by now

Silva long layoff is slowly but surely taking him out of the spotlights, and everyone in Zuffa is preparing the "post silva era"

if Silva has 2 fights left, they should be superfights and not for the MW belt, like Jones, GSP, retirement as the GOAT

there won't be long until the MW belt is up for grabs, I see Chael ruling the division, Bisping hanging in there within the top 5 and new guys coming (wondering if machida could make the cut once Silva retires)

GSP would be steamrolled by chael, no doubt about that (and I'm a HUGE GSP fan), vs Jones it could be interesting and a good test for Jones as well as Chael.

But chael would be bullied by any of the top 10 HW, the HW division is STACKED lately


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

It's tough to read what this means. I'm 100% is it's not Chael ducking anyone.

I'm 99% sure it's something to do with scheduling conflicts, security for Chael if a fight would be in Brazil, Silva's injury and retirement, or all of the above.

I give 1% chance that Silva's _management _is ducking Chael.

Even if Zuffa can't make Silva vs. Sonnen 2 happen - and I'm 99% sure it does, it must! -, any and all fights Chael suggested would be great. I would love to see him GnP JBJ!


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Trix said:


> If Chael beats Munoz maybe he'll give the title shot against Anderson to Hendo?


For you and many others in this thread: Chael doesn't make the match-ups, nor does any fighter. Zuffa does, and particularly Joe Silva and I'm sure Dana White.

That's why what Chael said about him not being interested in Anderson Silva anymore has actually nothing to do with Chael Sonnen not being interested in Anderson Silva. It has everything to say about Zuffa feeling that Anderson vs. Silva is not going to be Chael's next fight, for whatever reason - whatever not including lack of Chael's interest.

Chael has also gone on the record that he has never refused a fight, and White has gone on the record confirming this. Chael is very much a company man, so he's just doing his job of hyping whatever fight will replace Silva vs Sonnen 2 - or hopefully just post-poning it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah ok Sonnen, I don't think child protection will allow you vs Bones. They don't want little Chael abused in front of 50000 people. Unlike all your other convenient opponents this guy actually knows how to wrestle, and on the feet it'll be like Dhalsim vs Chun li.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah ok Sonnen, I don't think child protection will allow you vs Bones. They don't want little Chael abused in front of 50000 people. Unlike all your other convenient opponents this guy actually knows how to wrestle, and on the feet it'll be like Dhalsim vs Chun li.


I'm with you here, Bones would molest Sonnen, outstriking him something terrible on the feet, outwrestling him with pure size and equal wrestling and should Chael somehow get Bones down I see Bones subbing him off his back as well.

I just can't see one other outcome of this than Sonnen getting crushed.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I'm with you here, Bobes would molest Sonnen, outstriking him something terrible on the feet, outwrestling him with pure size and equal wrestling and should Chael somehow get Bones down I see Bones subbing him off his back as well.
> 
> I just can't see one other outcome of this than Sonnen getting crushed.


I don't see Chael winning that fight. But damn would I like to see the fight. I want to see Chael in deep water. He's been so fearless in his fights, I would like to see how he reacts to being on the receiving end of a beating.

Jones looked a little worried between rounds against Machida. Imagine how he would look after giving Sonnen his best shots and he just kept driving forward.

I'm sure Jones would win, but I would be rooting for Chael.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Good God - enough with the Tito Ortiz-esque excuses for AS in the Sonnen fight. AS wasn't any more hurt than any other UFC fighter on any other given night. Stop making excuses for the guy. He was defending against Sonnens takedowns, and he kept getting clipped in the head/face, before being manhandled like a small girl on the mat for 4.5 rounds. There's a reason AS is scared to fight Sonnen again, and the fact that he was nearly murdered by Sonnen is that reason.
Sonnen is a fool, but these excuses that people make for AS are beyond ridiculous. Even if AS had 10 broken ribs that night, he and his fans need to STFU. No excuses. Just shut up. AS can fight Bisbing next, and then maybe a rematch against that fearsome striker Forrest Griffin, and then call it a career. I'm sure his "ribs" won't hurt him against those two cans, I mean awesome strikers.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Who doesn't want to see him against JBJ. That would be absolutely hilarious. 

Roflz...he sure knows how to keep himself relevant.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Jon's reach 84.5
Chael's reach 74.0

That's a lot of reach and Jones knows how to use it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't see Chael winning that fight. But damn would I like to see the fight. I want to see Chael in deep water. He's been so fearless in his fights, I would like to see how he reacts to being on the receiving end of a beating.
> 
> Jones looked a little worried between rounds against Machida. Imagine how he would look after giving Sonnen his best shots and he just kept driving forward.
> 
> I'm sure Jones would win, but I would be rooting for Chael.


It's an interesting fight for sure, like I said I see Bones winning everywhere but it would be interesting to see how he deals with Sonnens wrestling and if Sonnen is able to take him down and maybe keep him there.

I'd be rooting for bones for the first time in a long while.



evilstevie said:


> Good God - enough with the Tito Ortiz-esque excuses for AS in the Sonnen fight. AS wasn't any more hurt than any other UFC fighter on any other given night. Stop making excuses for the guy. He was defending against Sonnens takedowns, and he kept getting clipped in the head/face, before being manhandled like a small girl on the mat for 4.5 rounds. There's a reason AS is scared to fight Sonnen again, and the fact that he was nearly murdered by Sonnen is that reason.
> Sonnen is a fool, but these excuses that people make for AS are beyond ridiculous. Even if AS had 10 broken ribs that night, he and his fans need to STFU. No excuses. Just shut up. AS can fight Bisbing next, and then maybe a rematch against that fearsome striker Forrest Griffin, and then call it a career. I'm sure his "ribs" won't hurt him against those two cans, I mean awesome strikers.


Yeah because if anyone knows about fighters being injured, it's you...right?:sarcastic12:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

So who exactly has Sonnen beat to make anyone think he stands a chance against any top HW or LHW? Never mind Jones. :dunno:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I could see sonnen dropping to 170 to fight GSP, thats providing Vaseline isnt sponsoring GSP .
Joking aside Sonnen isnt a thick muscular MW so a drop to WW could be possible.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Grotty said:


> I could see sonnen dropping to 170 to fight GSP, thats providing Vaseline isnt sponsoring GSP .
> Joking aside Sonnen isnt a thick muscular MW so a drop to WW could be possible.


Sonnen used to fight at LHW and is a very large MW. I'd be stunned if he could make WW. A fight with GSP would obviously have to be at MW and even then Sonnen would have a significant size advantage, he is a big dude.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think he sees a way to fight for a title win it and fight GSP, I'm not sure its the best weight class for him myself.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

mo25 said:


> inb4:
> 
> Silva ducking Sonnen
> Sonnen ducking Silva
> ...



This wins the thread.


----------

